

Ask HN: Which startup or product ideas would you like to see built? - nikcub

It seems every entrepreneur and developer I meet and speak to has at least one or two product ideas in their mind that they always think about but never get around to building.<p>So, what are yours?<p>If we share them there would be a chance of somebody else reading building it.
======
nikcub
I'd like to see a fork of Chrome with all the Google stuff taken out and
security + privacy tools built in by default, with incognito default

~~~
allwein
I like this idea, but I'd personally make a few additional changes to
incognito mode.

1) Make it easy for me to accept persistent cookies at my discretion. I don't
want random ad tracking, but I hate having to always log in to Amazon.

2) Let me set incognito mode on a tab by tab basis.

------
harmon_michael
one thing I always wanted to build but probably never will (other things being
more important) was to have a company that used 3d printing to make stylish
frames for glasses. Why you ask, because it's a pain to find good styles when
you have either a big or small head, it's not that good styles don't exist,
just that since your not a significant enough market for them to mass produce
it your mostly ignored having to settle on ones that just happen to be in your
size. Plus you could totally have retro and strange styles and since you don't
have inventory stocked the sky's the limit on how many styles you could keep
in your inventory.

I just can't focus on this idea since I have other ones to pursue (the ones
more akin to my lifes work sort of thing) so feel free to rip me off, maybe if
you do you could toss me a pair of frames for free ;)

~~~
argumentum
Talk to DreamForge (YC s12). I'm sure this is on their list.

<http://dreamforge.me/>

------
maguay
A WYSIWYG HTML5 designer that really worked and produced quality, clean code.

------
systematical
Free cell phone service, you listen to ads instead of ringtones.

~~~
SamHicks
Please build this. Ironically it's sounds feasible to some degree.

------
orangethirty
Item #2 on PG's ambitious idea list: better email.

------
no_gravity
Debian on a tablet.

